# once again, is she done? PICS



## loolagigi (Jan 5, 2010)

been 11 weeks under 12/12. i have amber/cloudy/clear trichs. she seems to be turning purplish on the buds. i am still feeding nutes, but right now i am doing a res change. should i flush?  i was thinking of putting her in a bedroom in very cold temps to bring out trichs more. also was ganna let it sit in the cold room for 2 days in the dark, then cut. not sure so i wanna ask the experts.  lemme know


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 5, 2010)

maybe this il help


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 5, 2010)

need at least 30x magnification for us to see the head of the tric... can't tell what stage those are at by those pics.  Have you used a scope on them?  Assuming you do since you said you've got amber!


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 5, 2010)

when i upload my pics on comp i can edit the pic, and it blows it up a lot. let me see if i can crop a piece of that....


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

I would do a taster bud and see what you think...


----------



## Mutt (Jan 5, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> I would say your safe to harvest in a week. It would have to be a crazy strain to take longer than 12 weeks. Without clear thrich pics there is no way to tell..


With the stress the plant has gone under it may have prolonged flower which I think is what happened. If you could blow it up more it would be of great help. It looks clear/cloudy from what litle bit i could focus on. You are entering the harvest window within a week, but may take as long as 2 weeks to finish up for sure.
12 weeks is not that crazy for a sativa....18-20 weeks is crazy strain..and happens to be more of my speed  
on Sativas if in doubt wait. 
The lowers don't look like they are yellowing much...have you cut out nitrogen all together? I would if you haven't. I'm not a hydro grower, but would expect more yellowing at the bottom at this point (i am excluding the torched leaves) I don't know how hydro works, but as a poo grower i would be runin strait water now.

edit..so much for the peeps at roll it up saying it wouldn't make it........we know better around these parts


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 5, 2010)

By just magnifing that last pic it looks like you have mostly cloudy triches another 7 to 10 days

Harvest Mojo to see them thru


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I would do a taster bud and see what you think...


 
:yeahthat: 

Give it a taste and you be the judge.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 5, 2010)

radio shack has a 60-100x microscope for $10...i just got one and found out my pot was nowhere near harvest time..


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

I shoould buy that my 30x jewelry scope isnt cutting it.


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 5, 2010)

You're right, 2Dog. You need more magnification. I have the 60/100 Radio Shack $10 special and it works great. There must be a Radio Shack close to you somewhere, right? Or are you out in the middle of nowhere? 

You can also find them online in a lot of places, but with shipping, it's a bit more than what you'd pay locally at Radio Shack. Here's one place that sells them for $10.50:

hxxp://www.goldprospectorssupply.com/Zoom-Microscope-LED-w-stand-60-100-X-_p_230.html

You will not believe what those trichs look like under this scope! It about knocked me over the first time I looked through it. Makes it SO easy to see the trichs turning from clear to frosty to amber.


----------



## 420benny (Jan 6, 2010)

One thing you can go by is sparkle. Clear trichs twinkle, like clear, blown glass, semi-cloudy still have a bright highlight in the head, cloudy are dull, with a little glow in side. Amber is a color, light, medium and dark. You can see it in this pic from post 5 above. I see mostly cloudy, some semi, a few clear and no amber
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=146256&d=1262727488


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 6, 2010)

420benny said:
			
		

> One thing you can go by is sparkle. Clear trichs twinkle, like clear, blown glass, semi-cloudy still have a bright highlight in the head, cloudy are dull, with a little glow in side. Amber is a color, light, medium and dark. You can see it in this pic from post 5 above. I see mostly cloudy, some semi, a few clear and no amber
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=146256&d=1262727488


yeah, i see the same. still not sure when i want to chop it. i just used water and flushing solution in my res today. ganna let it go at least a few more days, and then let sit in dark for 2 days in about 60 degrees f.


----------

